# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Somatropin after surgery

## liv2thafullest

Hey all, if this post is illegal just take it down. Not sure all the rules here.

I am having a partial knee replacement at the end of Feb and I want some HGH to help me recover faster. I am somewhat experienced with AAs, having done several cycles at various times over the last 20 years. (I'm 41 now).

The issue is my supplier doesn't have HGH, he only gets regular stuff like Test, Deca , Tren , etc etc. I am looking to see if someone can PM me a place to get HGH that ships to US. I am located around the NYC area. Would be eternally grateful. I need to make sure I recover fast from the surgery as I can only miss so much time from work and I work construction. So my body has to be in order to go back. Anyone that can help I will very much appreciate it.

Thank you.

----------


## dpstore

Mate i suggest you use reputable brands or pharma hgh

----------


## 956Vette

Have you looked into using Thymosin beta-4 (TB-500) in addition to GH? Inject TB500 (10mg) when routed home from surgery to help w/ inflammation.

----------


## kelkel

> Have you looked into using Thymosin beta-4 (TB-500) in addition to GH? Inject TB500 (10mg) when routed home from surgery to help w/ inflammation.





> I would add BPC-157 on top of that. The combo definitely seems to help with healing.
> 
> OP, if you can't source hgh, you might look into ModGrf and Ipamorelin. They are good for a little natural bump. Also maybe MK677.
> 
> Edit: probably can't help with a source directly, but if you search recent posts, there is a lot of HGH conversation going on. You will likely be able to read between the lines and find what you need.



Everything these guys said. You'll get a great bump in IGF-1 with MK-677 and labs would back that up. And don't forget low dose var.....

----------


## liv2thafullest

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated. 

So other than the HgH, I should take MK677, which I can get easily. Good to know. Not too sure about TB-500 and BPC-157. I'll have to check around. Hopefully I can grab them from the same place as the GH.

I will keep reading on the forums and hopefully something will come to light. I have found one site thsn was rated #1 by Eroids, _ _ _ _ _ _ - ify? Anyone know about this one, is GtG? 

Thanks.

----------


## liv2thafullest

Pharmacom?

----------

